# Show your views!



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

After thinking about a discussion on a different part of the forum, I thought about the views from where you live. Kate and I are fairly rural and quiet where we live now, but I envy Mach and Wrench and the views they must have local to them.

Anyway some pictures of your everyday views please? I'll start:



back garden, well two thirds of it, the last third is a bit of a building site as I want to make a raised patio/sitting area.



side of house, the little tracks are for my grandkids to explore the meadow and find bugs!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Me and Ruthie moved to Pondersbridge from Huntingdon a couple of years ago (thanks to the Government changing the rules on private pensions, which enabled me to cash mine in and pay for a move to a much bigger house - Get in!). Huntingdon was a typical built up modern estate, quite nice but a bit crowded, typical of a standard estate on the edge of a large town. Pondersbridge couldn't be more different, it's rural and surrounded by farmland as far as the eye can see in all directions. Here's the view from one of the bedrooms at the front of our house:



I tried to show the farmer spraying the fields in the distance, but the picture doesn't quite capture how beautiful it was. We love it here, and the house move was the best thing I've done in a very long time :thumbsup:

We're lucky to have this about 50 yards from our house as well:



I have to pinch myself sometimes to think that I live here :thumbsup:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Not the nicest of days today but this is mine from the back garden:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

As I live in the Lake District I get some decent views, this is 5 mins away from my house:










Slightly further away (30 mins) and a bit of a climb for this view:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The view from the side window at the top of the stairs..









From my bedroom..









A view of the local loch from the road behind my house...









Another of the same loch...









& another...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A few miles from home...









A nearby glen...









This was taken a few years ago on a walk we took with Caroline`s dog Rusty...









This was taken on another walk with Rusty...


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Toddy101 said:


> As I live in the Lake District I get some decent views, this is 5 mins away from my house:
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly further away (30 mins) and a bit of a climb for this view:


 Absolutely stunning mate, my envy knows no bounds right now!



mach 0.0013137 said:


> A few miles from home...
> 
> 
> View attachment 11805
> ...


 As stated above I think you and Wrench have the most beautiful natural views ever, now I'm really really jealous.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

My folks stay not that far from you @Teg62x, I've spent a lot of time in the Lomands and along the Fife coastal path, done the "chain walk", Dunno Den etc all beautiful places. Get out with a camera and those dogs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> My folks stay not that far from you @Teg62x, I've spent a lot of time in the Lomands and along the Fife coastal path, done the "chain walk", Dunno Den etc all beautiful places. Get out with a camera and those dogs. :thumbsup:


 I plan to mate, I am hopefully going to take early retirement in the next 18 moths, so plenty time to wander the east neuk and further afield. Still plan to do the west highland way with just a basha and a sleeping bag and some ration packs.


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't have any decent views, they put the window up too high in my cell and since they took away my bed I've got nothing to stand on to see out.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's where I go to "play".


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Davey P please tell.me you own a canoe or kayak ? I certainly would with that at the bottom of my garden


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

It's okay here apart from the Martians


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> @Davey P please tell.me you own a canoe or kayak ? I certainly would with that at the bottom of my garden


 No need mate, it is all properly managed with pumping stations at regular intervals, and if the water rises too high they simply divert it into the surrounding fields, which are lower than the roads and houses... apparently.... :yes:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> It's okay here apart from the Martians


 WW2 defences of some sort?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> It's okay here apart from the Martians


 I wanted to live in one of them. :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nothing as grand as you guys but I do have a decent bit of garden that gets the sun all day and the front looks onto the coffin dodgers "last chance saloon" old folks flats.

Which isn't a bad thing they have bus trips and bingo and they know how to have a party.

:laugh: :laugh:










But the North Sea is a couple of hundred yards away at the end of the road which kind of makes up for it.



















And this is a five minute walk around the corner where we go carparking most weekends.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Teg62x said:


> WW2 defences of some sort?


 http://www.simplywhitstable.com/mforts/mforts3.htm


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> WW2 defences of some sort?


 20th century Crannog.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> http://www.simplywhitstable.com/mforts/mforts3.htm


 An interesting read, thanks for that.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Nothing as grand as you guys but I do have a decent bit of garden that gets the sun all day and the front looks onto the coffin dodgers "last chance saloon" old folks flats.
> 
> Which isn't a bad thing they have bus trips and bingo and they know how to have a party.
> 
> ...


 Not long for your 'free' bus pass Sultan......... :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> Not long for your 'free' bus pass Sultan......... :biggrin:


 The way they are jacking up the retirement age I doubt if I'll see it.

Initially it was Big M that helped me look for a flat and she got an offer of one in the "last chance saloon" which in principle might have been not a bad idea.

Plenty of old widows looking for a toy boy and an emergency pull cord in the rooms which go straight to the reception for when I ran out of V&RB.

artytime:

:laugh: :laugh:

I ended up taking one across the way for the more mobile. In hindsight it might have been a mistake. Some of the old codgers over there are permanently on the lash having the time of their lives.

:huh:

:biggrin:


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Toddy101 said:


> As I live in the Lake District I get some decent views, this is 5 mins away from my house:
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly further away (30 mins) and a bit of a climb for this view:


 Derwent water??? used to have a caravan in Keswick!! Recognize Catbells!!!!!


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

JDMdenon said:


> Derwent water??? used to have a caravan in Keswick!! Recognize Catbells!!!!!


 Yea, taken from the top of Skiddaw :thumbsup:

It's great living here.......when it's not raining!


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Toddy101 said:


> Yea, taken from the top of Skiddaw :thumbsup:
> 
> It's great living here.......when it's not raining!


 It is great in all weathers!! Took the dog to buttermere lake and she refused to leave the water she liked it so much!


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

JDMdenon said:


> It is great in all weathers!! Took the dog to buttermere lake and she refused to leave the water she liked it so much!


 Buttermere is another regular of mine but not at weekends as it's way too busy! Ennerdale (the top picture) is a good walk round (not half as many people as well :thumbsup: ).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WRENCH said:


> 20th century Crannog.


 & the remains of one of it`s ancient ancestors (the modern version shown above is on the left in this photo)...









:biggrin:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

There are some stunning locations in this thread. I would be very envious if I didn't have a view of Barry island across the water from my place


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Awww you don't wanna see the private beach here........... :laugh:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Barry island, now there's lovely.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

View from lounge window to the front, taken end of June










Winterish










And from the back garden.




























1000ft asl at our back door step, so always a 'gentle breeze!' but we get some fantastic sunsets/rises, a fair bit of damp weather and the odd flurry of the white stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

WOWSER!!

My view is no where near as epic as some on here  There's too many darned trees in the way (Still wouldn't be any good though!!)



















John


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

johnbaz said:


> WOWSER!!
> 
> My view is no where near as epic as some on here  There's too many darned trees in the way (Still wouldn't be any good though!!)
> 
> ...


 Nice Acers


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Fontaine de la Justice, Lausanne.....










View over Lausanne & Lake Geneva from the Cathedrale De Notre Dame....



















Musee International d'Horologerie, La Chaux-de-Fonds....


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

St Helens harbour, Isle of Wight. Just five miles away. Actor Jeremy Irons lived here once.










Bonchurch for peace, only ten miles south


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

stairpost said:


> Nice Acers


 They're my fave trees/shrubs!!





































John


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

sorry but you did ask and this really is my favourite view out side my house :laugh: I am penned in by house on all four sides and can see nothing but bricks!!  ,

deano


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

johnbaz said:


> They're my fave trees/shrubs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They look great, a superb way to add a nice bit of colour. Good work

Ours is my other half's pride and joy of the garden.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

stairpost said:


> They look great, a superb way to add a nice bit of colour. Good work
> 
> Ours is my other half's pride and joy of the garden.


 They turn some fabulous colours in autumn and spring!!





































John :thumbsup:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Royal Princess cruise liner passing down the Spithead twixt Pompey and Isle of Wight. Taking my old friends back home to Florida. Two shots coz the bugger is so big. The view diminishes every year as the trees grow grrr.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

dobra said:


> Royal Princess cruise liner passing down the Spithead twixt Pompey and Isle of Wight. Taking my old friends back home to Florida. Two shots coz the bugger is so big. The view diminishes every year as the trees grow grrr.


 Chainsaw :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This evening from my drive.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Sitting having tea this morning, this is my back garden.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh well, joys of living in a built up area.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

A few minutes walk from me...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Weekend pierre de terre........


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Karrusel said:


> Weekend pierre de terre........


 Peter's stone house ? Or have I put my foot in it???


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Peter's stone house ? Or have I put my foot in it???


 Your getting confused with the one in Powys, the above is in Warwickshire.

:biggrin:


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Back garden from terrace. Photo not taken today, but, given the changing weather, it almost could have been . . . .


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A couple of pics of the view from the roof of the house where I work on the grounds...the horizontal line in the bottom pic is an old garden feature called a Ha ha....when viewed at ground level, the lawn and paddock beyond appear as one expanse, but in reality, there is a 3 foot wall separating the one from the other. It was so livestock could be put in the paddock, but they wouldn't be able to get onto the lawn. However, it doesn't stop the flippin' rabbits jumping up and getting into the garden.
















This is a better view of the illusion....










....and the reality...


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

And not a watch in sight .


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> However, it doesn't stop the flippin' rabbits jumping up and getting into the garden


 Rabbits? did someone say rabbits???










WHERE, WHERE, WHERE??? :taz:


----------

